# Triplets pic



## pairadice (Mar 18, 2011)

a pic of my Barbado ewe and her Katahdin sired triplets (if I did this right)


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 18, 2011)

I know nothing about sheep but I do know those are adorable babies! 

Is it just me or does mama look quite proud of herself?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 18, 2011)

awww. soo darned cute!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

sweet!!!


----------



## kabri (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, well done, and I think mamma looks very proud!


----------



## andalusn (Mar 26, 2011)

simply adorable


----------

